# Ok.... Bullet Wgt for .45ACP???



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Same question as before... but Self Defense Loads for .45ACP.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Missed the check box....

DORK
||
||
||
V


----------

